# Power Mirror's



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

Since I had my car my power mirrors never ever worked, nothing happens at all, when i press the buttons to move the mirrors nothing happens, i opened the fuse box and nothing relates to power mirrors, and i even replaced all burnt fuses in the fuse box [ audio and car security ] but where is power mirrors? help would be appreciated.


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

i believe they run on the same fuse as the radio.


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

its alive!!! thanks alto dude... it works!


----------

